# C-Section with complication injury to bladder



## nishwitzp (Mar 28, 2012)

can I bill for global C-section 59510 and 51865 modifier 51 
op notes say Dr had to re-enter the abdomen and sutured a needle injury to the bladder after closing of a repeat low-transverse cesarean section.

also what fifth digit for ICD-9 665.5?? would be appropiate for the repair of bladder?


----------



## tmerickson (Mar 29, 2012)

I wouldn't bill for the repair of the bladder because it was the Dr's fault. Why would you have the pt pay for a mistake?


----------

